# Current shelter situation in TX



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

*HOUSTON* – Here is a Texas-sized problem that’s only getting bigger as we enter the new year. Big dogs are left to languish in animal shelters across the state, explained Kerry McKeel with Best Friends Animal Society.
According to a statistic with the society, hundreds of thousands of shelter animals are euthanized each year, simply because they do not get fostered or adopted. 

Read more:








Texas-sized problem: Big dogs left to languish in animal shelters across the state


Here is a Texas-sized problem that’s only getting bigger as we enter the new year. Big dogs are left to languish in animal shelters across the state, explained Kerry McKeel with Best Friends Animal Society.




www.click2houston.com


----------

